# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Candidates for TX-14

## J. W. Evans

There were a couple individual threads about candidates for Paul's seat, but I felt it wise to just make a post that contains all of the so far declared candidates (and the two possible Dems)
I contribute to OurCampaigns, a large electoral encyclopedia, so as more candidates come or drop out as well as make their positions known, the discussion and feedback from here could help me keep everything accurate and up-to-date there as well. 

But, so far, there will be three party candidates in the General Election: Republican, Democrat, and Libertarian.

*For the Republican field, there are 9 announced or exploitative candidates.*
Tim Day
Michael Truncale
State Rep. Randy Weber
Robert Gonzalez
Jay Old
John Faulk
George Harper
Councilwoman Felicia Harris
_Rep. Steve Stockman_

*For the Democratic Field, there is one speculative candidate.*
_Rep. Nick Lampson_


*Lastly, the Libertarians have three announced candidates.*
Eugene Flynn
Amy Jacobellis
Robert Smither

I'm not sure where all of them stand, but I figure this thread could be useful in keeping track of who might be a suitable successor to follow Paul in the TX-14 seat.

----------


## PierzStyx

I don't suppose you could just write in Ron Paul? He could be my President AND Congressman.

----------


## Aratus

at least two of the GOP people got talked about and/or were posting here!

----------


## willwash

The real danger is with a neocon posing as a Ron Paul-type (R) to gain his endorsement and supporters' blessing.  Odds are we end up with a neocon in the district...sad but, IMO, true.

----------


## willwash

BJ Lawson should have moved there as soon as Ron announced he was retiring.

----------


## Aratus

Patriot 19 and Mr. Day have been mulling the House seat over.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

Wouldn't that be something if Paul won as a write-in, even though he wasn't running.  That's what happened to Ed Thompson.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Would love to see a principled libertarian win that seat!

----------


## Number19

My understanding is that LP candidate Robert Smither has decided not to run; he has too many other things going on right now. I've personally talked with John Faulk and he said he will not be filing to run in 14, but will run in another race. We'll see.

John Gay is the perfect example of a candidate trying to get the tea party support but who has big question marks. I've heard he was a little ticked when he learned I was in the race.

----------


## JamesButabi

I just got an email from Felicia Harris titled "Ron Paul isn't running".  From the RE Tea Party mailing list.  




> Ron Paul Isn't Running
> 
> Dear Patriot,
> 
> Ron Paul isn’t running for re-election. The question is; who will replace the most articulate, respected defender of liberty in Congress?
> Hi, this is small business owner Felicia Harris. Inspired by Dr. Paul, I am entering the Republican primary for his Congressional seat so that I can continue his work defending the Constitution from statist Democrats and big government Republicans.
> 
> Even in Ron Paul’s congressional seat, big government Republicans have lined up to take his place. Without your help, we will lose this seat. Click here to help me win this crucial primary.
> 
> ...

----------


## Jingles

How about we just focus our efforts on Karen Kwiatkowski?

----------


## Bern

> ... I was in the race.


Which race?  CD-14 to replace Paul?  Which candidate are you?

I'm in CD-14 and haven't really started paying attention to the field yet.  I've received an invitation to a meet and greet for Felicia Harris so far and nothing from any other candidates running.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Sure, every GOP candidate is going to tow the RP line on the economy, so the important part is to get them on the record about foreign policy.  If you're going to a meet and greet, bring some form of recordable media and get them on the record.

Also, Lampson was the temporary Democrat congressman who won that weird race a few years ago with Smither and the write-in GOPer.

As for the Libertarians, we shouldn't entertain supporting them.  They just don't have the political know-how or the support infrastructure to have an impact on the race.  Let's find a good pick from the GOP bunch and run with them.

----------


## Pizzo

> Which race?  CD-14 to replace Paul?  Which candidate are you?
> 
> I'm in CD-14 and haven't really started paying attention to the field yet.  I've received an invitation to a meet and greet for Felicia Harris so far and nothing from any other candidates running.


Number19 is candidate George Harper.

----------


## Bern

Thanks.  Doing some reading now.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> How about we just focus our efforts on Karen Kwiatkowski?


THIS^^. Jingles is absolutely correct.

Forget Ron's district. With Ron out of the running, it's just another  congressional seat - no different from any other.

As a national movement, we need to focus on supporting candidates who will live up to the standard set by Ron Paul.

I'm not familiar with any of the people in the running for TX-14, but I *very seriously doubt* that *any* of them have the credibility or potential of Karen Kwiatkowski (VA-6).

----------


## Bern

That's great and all, but I vote in TX-14, not VA-6, so I'm interested in the original subject of the thread.

----------


## Nathan Hale

I agree with Bern.  While I agree with the idea of concentrating resources on winnable races and quality candidates, I disagree that we should forego this district so early in the game.  We're past the point of having to concentrate resources on 2 or 3 candidates.  This is the big leagues now, if we can identify a good candidate in this district, it's worth our efforts.  Despite Occam's claim, this is not "just another congressional seat".  Having had Ron Paul as a rep for so long puts us in a good position to keep the seat pro-liberty, especially if we can get Paul on board with the effort.

----------


## Number19

My website is : http://harper4congress.com/

Karen Kwiatkowski must be a new entry into the field; I don't know anything about her. Tomorrow night I should be meeting Felicia Harris for the first time. Randy Weber and Jay Old I saw most recently last week over in Beaumont and both are very strong speakers and candidates and present themselves as Tea Party. Both present themselves as the Conservative wing of the movement and not the libertarian wing. It has been suggested that I'm making a mistake by representing myself as the "libertarian" Tea Party Patriot and will be losing a lot of the traditional conservative vote. 

Bern, I will be at the Lake Jackson Tea Party meeting on Thursday night - the 3rd - at the L.J. civic center, doors open at 6PM.

I'm in this race for one reason only and that is to give voters the choice of a dedicated "Ron Paul" Republican. I'd rather be doing something else with my time, but whenever the need arose, I've always been there to run as the "libertarian". This time I'm running as a Republican. My campaign has to be centered on my website because I'm not a public speaker. I'm a fair wordsmith and I at excel at engineering design. Although I'm not a public speaker, I do speak every opportunity I'm given. But I've already realized that this campaign is probably going to come down to "personality"  and "substance". Visit all the web sites - they all are variations of the same standard pablum - except for my website. I am currently in a one month newspaper advertising run to get my message introduced to this demographic.

----------


## refounder

Current update on candidates.

Jay Old - Former Dem voted in 08 Dem primary for either Hillary or Obama - Social Moderate - Has Most money
Michael Truncale - Trial lawyer out of Beaumont. Has money from special interest and PACS
Randy Weber - Rated F by Texas Eagle Forum for voting for Joe Straus, Lives outside district and is GOP Establishment. Voting record in 82nd Session not good for conservatives. Also has flipped on Term Limits, Tapping Rainy Day Fund and is a supporter of Private/Public Partnerships (Agenda 21)
Felicia Harris - Lawyer that lives out of district. limited support but strong constitutional principles. No real history of actively working for Constitutional issues. Some bad voting by her on the Town Council in previous years reflecting willingness to "go along".
Bill Sargent - Nice guy. Lives on Island. 
Robert Gonzalez - Constitutional activist, has actual plan in place, Tea Party Co Founder. Writes legislation undoing over-reaching Fed and believes in Zero based budgeting and abolishment of federal regulatory agencies.
Tim Day - out of the race due to current legal issues.
Mark Mansius - no known info.

----------


## Aratus

Number19 --- luv, she's in Virginny!
given that you are one of us, I hope
this helps you greatly in your quest!

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Go George Harper!

----------


## Esoteric

Draft Robert Paul.

----------


## specsaregood

> Current update on candidates.
> .


Note: this poster isthe campaign manager for candidate: Robert Gonzalez.  Convenient that she left George Harper, the real Ron Paul type in the race off the list.  Gonzalez does not appear to have ever donated to Dr. Paul or volunteered for him.   He also seems to be fine with a dishonest money system, wars, foreign aid the patriot act and the war on drugs.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Note: this poster isthe campaign manager for candidate: Robert Gonzalez.  Convenient that she left George Harper, the real Ron Paul type in the race off the list.  Gonzalez does not appear to have ever donated to Dr. Paul or volunteered for him.   He also seems to be fine with a dishonest money system, wars, foreign aid the patriot act and the war on drugs.


Yeah, I noticed that the list she posted looked a little shady.  Folks - she posted in the other TX14 thread, apparently this candidate is trying a hard sell to us.  I just wish we'd hear something to ease our fears from the Harper campaign.  Is he organized?  Does he stand a chance?

----------


## Aratus

George Harper our own Number19 does have a crowded field.
would there be a run-off election if the field only partially has
narrowed down? the other poster here who did a pitch a while
back has been disqualified. clearly there are only three possible
contenders who have connected up the good doctor to the RPFs
and only one contender who has been a voice of enlightenment
reason here for the longest time. can't blame folks for trying at
tymes. can i read the others as being ignorance or a mild lil snub?

----------


## refounder

> Yeah, I noticed that the list she posted looked a little shady.  Folks - she posted in the other TX14 thread, apparently this candidate is trying a hard sell to us.  I just wish we'd hear something to ease our fears from the Harper campaign.  Is he organized?  Does he stand a chance?


There is no reason for me to hard sell any candidate. Yes, I am his Campaign Manager and have nothing to hide or fear.
You want an alternative and there are many posts on this forum looking for information. That's what I provided.

As for George Harper, I have not even seen or met the gentleman at any of the events or forums so I cannot speak on him personally. I am sure he is a nice man just like John Gay and Felicia Harris. Both of those individuals are great people to know and spend time with.

As for the rest of the crew that is running, I really (am not speaking as a campaign manager but a citizen) have no use for Randy Weber, Jay Old or Michael Truncale. Establishment type politicians imho which is exactly what has gotten into this mess we face as a Nation now. 

Nothing shady about what I posted. Just facts that others were requesting. I can document and provide the truth which is supposed to be what we are looking for!

Patriotically yours!

----------


## Canderson

> There is no reason for me to hard sell any candidate. Yes, I am his Campaign Manager and have nothing to hide or fear.
> You want an alternative and there are many posts on this forum looking for information. That's what I provided.
> 
> As for George Harper, I have not even seen or met the gentleman at any of the events or forums so I cannot speak on him personally. I am sure he is a nice man just like John Gay and Felicia Harris. Both of those individuals are great people to know and spend time with.
> 
> As for the rest of the crew that is running, I really (am not speaking as a campaign manager but a citizen) have no use for Randy Weber, Jay Old or Michael Truncale. Establishment type politicians imho which is exactly what has gotten into this mess we face as a Nation now. 
> 
> Nothing shady about what I posted. Just facts that others were requesting. I can document and provide the truth which is supposed to be what we are looking for!
> 
> Patriotically yours!


Why does he supports foreign aid (assuming that from what his website says)? Sounds like he wants energy subsidies? how about agriculture subsidies? He certainly has a big-government plan as relates to NASA. Sounds like a big government guy trying to convince himself and others hes different than the establishment.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Where are you, Number19?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

So George Harper or Robert Gonzalez?

How is this race looking?

----------


## Bern

I attended the Galveston County SD-11 convention last Saturday.  Several of the CD-14 candidates showed up to give speeches including Felicia Harris, Randy Weber, Micheal Truncale, Robert Gonzalez and, IIRC, Bill Sargent.  John Gay and/or Jay Old may also have spoken, but I am not sure (I wasn't present all through the lunch hour).  I was hoping that George Harper was going to show as well, but if he did, I missed him.

Nothing in any of the speeches really stood out to me.  Everyone spoke in nebulous cliches of political pablum.  Weber and Truncale seemed to be the most enmeshed / connected candidates with the peeps running the show.  Neither Harris nor Gonzalez really struck me as being strong "Ron Paul Republican" candidates, but maybe they were playing to the crowd at hand.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Is Number19 running a serious campaign?

If so, we should back him. If not, look for other options.

----------


## Shotdown1027

I dont get why Medina or Paul Jr. didn't run for this...

----------


## Bern

BTW, yesterday I sent an email to all the CD-14 candidates asking how they would vote on a couple of specific bills.  Once I hear back from them, I'll post my thoughts on their responses here (if anyone is interested).

----------


## Bern

It's been a couple of weeks now.  I suppose that any candidate that was interested in answering my email by now has done so.  I sent the following to every CD-14 candidate on April 25:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a resident of Friendswood and voter for CD-14.  I have just started the process of evaluating the Republican candidates for US Congress for CD-14 and was hoping that you might be able to answer a few questions for me about how you would vote if you were already elected on the following issues (I'm going to assume that you know what they are - if you don't, that would not reflect well on the seriousness of your candidacy):
> 
> 1. CISPA
> 
> 2. SB 1813
> 
> 3. HR 1098
> ...


Here's the results:*Michael Truncale* - No answer*George Harper* - No answer*Jay Old* - No answer*John Gay* - No answer*Robert Gonzalez* - One of the best answers I received with expressing concerns/reasons that most closely matched my own.  Robert also answered a follow up email promptly.*Mark Mansius* - Wrote a long reply explaining that the Constitution does not provide for a right to privacy, but he would oppose CISPA (because it was too weak/ineffective).  He didn't understand the issue with SB 1813 and also didn't understand that HR 1098 is specific to gold and silver (he thought [guessed?] that it enabled all manner of local, private currencies).  He wants to eliminate the Federal Reserve and replace it with a FedGov owned national bank.  I was not terribly impressed with his response.  He did answer a follow up email and seemed willing to meet with me to talk further on the issues.*Randy Weber* - No answer*Felicia Harris* - No answer*Bill Sargent* - Similar to Robert Gonzalez.  He knew exactly what the problems were with CISPA and SB 1813 and was interested in a solution to constraining the Fed (and FedGov spending).  He also answered a follow up email promptly.

I also sent the exact same email to all candidates for KBH's Senate seat.  Glenn Addison was the only one who responded and he also nailed it.

----------


## Number19

> Hi,
> 
> I am a resident of Friendswood and voter for CD-14. I have just started the process of evaluating the Republican candidates for US Congress for CD-14 and was hoping that you might be able to answer a few questions for me about how you would vote if you were already elected on the following issues (I'm going to assume that you know what they are - if you don't, that would not reflect well on the seriousness of your candidacy):
> 
> 1. CISPA
> 
> 2. SB 1813
> 
> 3. HR 1098


It goes without saying, I'd vote against CISPA and SB 1813 and for HR 1098.

Gonzales supports the funding of NASA ( this is his hometown and he's pandering ) supports foreign interventionism and supports troops along our southern border.

My website clearly defines my politics.

----------


## Number19

> I attended the Galveston County SD-11 convention last Saturday.  Several of the CD-14 candidates showed up to give speeches including Felicia Harris, Randy Weber, Micheal Truncale, Robert Gonzalez and, IIRC, Bill Sargent.  John Gay and/or Jay Old may also have spoken, but I am not sure (I wasn't present all through the lunch hour).  I was hoping that George Harper was going to show as well, but if he did, I missed him.
> 
> Nothing in any of the speeches really stood out to me.  Everyone spoke in nebulous cliches of political pablum.  Weber and Truncale seemed to be the most enmeshed / connected candidates with the peeps running the show.  Neither Harris nor Gonzalez really struck me as being strong "Ron Paul Republican" candidates, but maybe they were playing to the crowd at hand.


I guess I'm not a politician; it never occurred to me to make an appearance. I was attending my own SD convention. I did speak briefly there.

----------


## Bern

George, did you receive any of the emails I sent to your campaign?  I sent you the one as posted here as well as another pointing you to a local Republican group that lists candidates on their site and you are missing from their list.  You are missing out on a free link to your campaign website and exposure to Republican voters.

I have not seen a single campaign sign for you anywhere in Friendswood.  Your opponents' signs are everywhere.




> It goes without saying, I'd vote against CISPA and SB 1813 and for HR 1098.


I figured that would be the case, but I treated all candidates equally.




> Gonzales supports the funding of NASA ( this is his hometown and he's pandering ) supports foreign interventionism and supports troops along our southern border.


He's not perfect, but he is very sensitive to civil liberties issues and he was willing to talk to me.  That's positive in my book.




> My website clearly defines my politics.


I hope you aren't expecting all Republican voters in CD-14 to visit your website.  If you aren't actively campaigning (attending meet and greets with local GOP organizations, getting signs everywhere for name recognition, etc.), no one is going to see it.

----------


## Number19

> George, did you receive any of the emails I sent to your campaign?


This is one area I've fallen short in and would "fix" if I knew at the beginning what I know now. My website has generated an unbelievable deluge of daily e-mails and things simply got away from me. 


> I have not seen a single campaign sign for you anywhere in Friendswood.  Your opponents' signs are everywhere.


I've posted 50 4x8 signs covering south Brazoria County and these cost $3,000. My "front runner" opponents are all spending somewhere in the neighborhood of $150,000 on their campaigns. I can't approach that. I haven't totaled the costs yet, but I do have a 5 week newspaper ad campaign running in 7 newspapers within the district. In The Facts, I am the only candidate running ads.


> He's not perfect, but he is very sensitive to civil liberties issues and he was willing to talk to me.  That's positive in my book.


I've spoken with Robert on several occasions. He's a good guy, but he's a conservative Republican and I'm a libertarian Republican. I would still support him over over any of my other opponents, but the hardcore Ron Paul supporters in south Brazoria County that I associate with feel he has too many question marks, foreign policy being at the top of the list.


> I hope you aren't expecting all Republican voters in CD-14 to visit your website.  If you aren't actively campaigning (attending meet and greets with local GOP organizations, getting signs everywhere for name recognition, etc.), no one is going to see it.


I am actively campaigning. I had a plan going in and have met my goals in this regard. There are some things I could improve upon, in hindsight, but going in, I wanted a libertarian Republican on the ticket. No one else stepped up to the plate and for 30 years I've taken it upon myself to do what needed to be done.

----------


## John Taylor

> This is one area I've fallen short in and would "fix" if I knew at the beginning what I know now. My website has generated an unbelievable deluge of daily e-mails and things simply got away from me. I've posted 50 4x8 signs covering south Brazoria County and these cost $3,000. My "front runner" opponents are all spending somewhere in the neighborhood of $150,000 on their campaigns. I can't approach that. I haven't totaled the costs yet, but I do have a 5 week newspaper ad campaign running in 7 newspapers within the district. In The Facts, I am the only candidate running ads.I've spoken with Robert on several occasions. He's a good guy, but he's a conservative Republican and I'm a libertarian Republican. I would still support him over over any of my other opponents, but the hardcore Ron Paul supporters in south Brazoria County that I associate with feel he has too many question marks, foreign policy being at the top of the list.I am actively campaigning. I had a plan going in and have met my goals in this regard. There are some things I could improve upon, in hindsight, but going in, I wanted a libertarian Republican on the ticket. No one else stepped up to the plate and for 30 years I've taken it upon myself to do what needed to be done.



This doesn't bode well. At all... Realistically, you need money, organization, and name recognition to win, and quite frankly, this doesn't appear to be present here.

----------


## smithtg

chuck baldwin endorsed stockman

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ressional-Seat

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> chuck baldwin endorsed stockman
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ressional-Seat


That's a different District than the one being discussed in this thread.

----------

